# Gearing up for pike



## darb79 (Mar 2, 2009)

Its been since I lived up in Spokane WA that I have been able to chase after the pike. I still have all kinds of spoons and Big spiner bucktails. I want to know about using the bigger hollow body swim baits. For as much as they can be tore up by the toothy torpedo, what glue will be best for repairs, and what baits do you guys like. I'm heading to Yuba reservoir in utah mid may. Also, anyone use the Sebile magic swimmer? Would they be worth picking up for the trip?


----------



## redbug (Mar 2, 2009)

I have fished the Mattslure baby bass swim bait It is an awesome bait. I caught 7 bass up to 6lbs in the one tournament I was able to fish with it before it was torn apart So I doubt the hollow swim baits would hold up to a toothy critter.
Mend it glue did a fair job fixing the bait but some of the action was missing after the repair

Wayne


----------

